# The last symptoms. .



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Okay 
When i start to get DPD or DPDR..what ever 
I was seenig everything in slowmotion and that was driving me crazy 
Blank mind can't feel with my identity 
....
Now
I'm seeing everything in normal speed (I'm not very sure)
The blank mind it's going away slowly day after day can feel with my inner sound more
I can almost imagine like the past 
The only thing that i still have it
Is the numb sensitisation (numb skin)
And some of the vision issues 
I hope this improvement keep going


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

What are the vision issues?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Phocus said:


> What are the vision issues?


 i speak about it in my other topics and posts ..
Seeing blinking dots if i see the lights ..things looks smaller ..brighter


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

What helped you with the blank mind? How long did you have it for?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

dreamedm said:


> What helped you with the blank mind? How long did you have it for?


 ignoring the feeling ..1 year and few months


----------

